# Latest Addition to our fleet 2006 980H Cat Loader



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of our new to us loader we just purchased. I have been running for 2 days now and I am getting spoiled. It is a 2006 980H with 3180 hrs on it. It has a 7 cu yd bucket, ride control, Sat radio, a half steering with with Forward and reverse and gear selaction on on one handle on the wheel. I will post more pics of the inside soon. We are putting to work at a local gold mine for the next 3 - 4 weeks. I am having some thoughts of putting a pusher on it later.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

That's big and cool


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome machine, I still dream of having a machine like that for snow. Congrats, your doing something right over there!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

"Macks, Cats, and Cadillac's.... Only the best!" Awsome loader!


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Guys. Here are some more pics of it in action.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a big a$$ loader. I don't know much about pushers, but isn't that loader a little big for a pusher?


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

thats small...............................


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

I know last winter a cat 980 was ran at the local spartan distribution center with i think a 16' blade. Never got to see it in action though.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

would running a loader that big damage a parking lot if you have to plow early before the ground is frozen, or get a late snow after the ground has thawed?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Good looking machine. I love the half steering with the trans controls on the wheel.
A little big for snow work lol.
Robert


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have to agree it is a little big for snow work. I was thinking that I could throw a pusher on it so it won't sit all winter and only use it on our big parking lots. As far as damaging the lots as long as I don't hit a curb or something I will be OK. Here are a few more pics of the cab.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Thats a nice loader, the steering seems to take some getting used to when going down the road at full speed for some guys anyway (speaking from experience not me but some monkeys that help me) but nice machine I love the option of rolling into the pile and hit a button on the wheel to drop a gear then get your bucket full and hit it again and your back in hi gear, as far as plowing its a touch big but throw a 24-30 footer on her and you can really roll in the big areas, great for stacking piles as well, I would put a good experienced operator in that one as the potential for damage is a little higher lol! Do you mind telling me what you paid?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice loader, congrats!! I've never seen a half steering wheel before, I must be out of the loop.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice machine... Don't know about a pusher. I've watched a excavation company in Milwaukee use a L350 Volvo with spade bucket do load outs and push up piles. 
I'd just shine it up and put in in the shed for winter. Look at how many guys shine stuff and store it during summer.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sweet loader, I always wanted to try the half wheel and the two joystick controls....seems like it would take some getting used to. I think i would perfer the single joystick for the bucket/arm operation.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I thought ours was a good sized machine......I guess I got a little reality check here.....


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

That is a big one. nice machine!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome machine, i wonder what the production rate in snow removal would be with lets say a 20ft+ pusher on that, doing Parking lots in minutes, not hours. Did you ever buy the 988 you were talking about last year (i hope you were the guy that was talking about that)


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

Not to start up an old disscussion again but do you think you could load a tri axel faster then one of Niege';s snowblowers???:laughing:


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

The 980H is a very nice loader, but what else would you expect from Caterpillar. They often get it right.

We have two 980H loaders at work with spade buckets feeding rock crushers. Very comfortable but don't seem to have as much power as our 980G loaders when digging in hard rock.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Jelinek61;1073385 said:


> Sweet loader, I always wanted to try the half wheel and the two joystick controls....seems like it would take some getting used to. I think i would perfer the single joystick for the bucket/arm operation.


The half wheel is kick A$$, no questions asked. I use to think that a single stick was better/easier but I was wrong. After spending a few years in cat's I hate getting in a JD with a single stick.
Robert


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

SNOWLORD;1073333 said:


> Thats a nice loader, the steering seems to take some getting used to when going down the road at full speed for some guys anyway (speaking from experience not me but some monkeys that help me) but nice machine I love the option of rolling into the pile and hit a button on the wheel to drop a gear then get your bucket full and hit it again and your back in hi gear, as far as plowing its a touch big but throw a 24-30 footer on her and you can really roll in the big areas, great for stacking piles as well, I would put a good experienced operator in that one as the potential for damage is a little higher lol! Do you mind telling me what you paid?


Yeah it is a little hard to keep it staight when you are going in fourth gear. It was around $300,000.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1073444 said:


> Awesome machine, i wonder what the production rate in snow removal would be with lets say a 20ft+ pusher on that, doing Parking lots in minutes, not hours. Did you ever buy the 988 you were talking about last year (i hope you were the guy that was talking about that)


No we didn't buy the 988. It was a little too much loader for our regular use. This 980 is probably about the biggest we will go unless we get a big contract.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are some more pics I thought you may enjoy. One is of our western star which caught on fire this summer. And a few more of the fleet.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are some more paving pics.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

More paving. I apologize for the late responses. I try to get on here as often as I can. It's kinda hard when your always working.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That is an awsome fleet. I realy like that Ford L9000. Can you post more pictures of it?


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

A question about the steering wheel.....does the pistol grip on the wheel rotate independently as you hold it in your left hand and the wheel turns? Does my question make sense? haha


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

CAT 245ME;1073499 said:


> The 980H is a very nice loader, but what else would you expect from Caterpillar. They often get it right.
> 
> We have two 980H loaders at work with spade buckets feeding rock crushers. Very comfortable but don't seem to have as much power as our 980G loaders when digging in hard rock.


I don't have any experience with the G series myself. Before we bought this H I only had tried out 980 B and C series. I know at the mine they have a 992 G and a 992 K and a lot of the operators prefer the G as well.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Jelinek61;1073664 said:


> A question about the steering wheel.....does the pistol grip on the wheel rotate independently as you hold it in your left hand and the wheel turns? Does my question make sense? haha


Yeah, the pistol grip rotates so you can keep your hand in whatever position is comfortable for you. I have had a chance to run a few Cats with the Joystick steering as well and I would never go back to an old school steering wheel again if I had a choice.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

mercer_me;1073612 said:


> That is an awsome fleet. I realy like that Ford L9000. Can you post more pictures of it?


I will see what I can find on the old (1990) ford.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Triple L;1073160 said:


> "Macks, Cats, and Cadillac's.... Only the best!"


AMEN!!!!


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

What size crusher are you feeding? Got any more pics of the plant? That's a very nice machine. You can really move some material with a loader that size.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

andcon83;1073924 said:


> What size crusher are you feeding? Got any more pics of the plant? That's a very nice machine. You can really move some material with a loader that size.


It is just a feeder belt that goes to the mill so they can process the ore. It will take 550 tons per hour to keep it full. I am going as fast as I can and I am getting about 500 tons per hour or about 50 - 60 buckets. In 24 hours between two shifts we are putting the loader through 1000 to 1200 buckets. I will try and take some more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome machine. I love that steering set-up.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

kcress31;1074092 said:


> It is just a feeder belt that goes to the mill so they can process the ore. It will take 550 tons per hour to keep it full. I am going as fast as I can and I am getting about 500 tons per hour or about 50 - 60 buckets. In 24 hours between two shifts we are putting the loader through 1000 to 1200 buckets. I will try and take some more pics tomorrow.


Wow, I guess its earning its keep. How much fuel does that baby burn in a day?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Jelinek61;1074287 said:


> Wow, I guess its earning its keep. How much fuel does that baby burn in a day?


The mine is paying for the fuel and the lube truck that comes to fill us up and grease us 2 times a day doesn't read out the litres. I would have a rough guess of about 400 - 600litres or 100 - 150 gallons every 24 hours. On another note, I was talking to one of the mine staff today and he said their grade out of the open pit ranges anywhere from 3 g to 30 g per tonne of ore. At $1200 / ounce or $1200 per 28 grams I am putting $1200 to $12,000 worth of gold into the mill for every bucket times say 50 per hour. That works out to $ 60,000 to $600,000 per hour. I just don't know what the average grade is.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow. The loader, the money, the work. Wish I had that. Congrats, all the pics look good!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Just do the lot plowing with the digging bucket, why waste the money on a pusher???

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Stay tuned. I had a chance to work down in the pit yesterday and I had a chance to get some more pics. I hope to post them tomorrow.


----------



## FinerCuts (Sep 30, 2008)

kcress31;1073598 said:


> Yeah it is a little hard to keep it staight when you are going in fourth gear. It was around $300,000.


Is that it?


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

My college geology class went to a Grand Rapids Gravel pit today to do some experiments on the soil structure. I talked to the guy showing us around and he was saying they run four 980's a day. One brand new H model and three G's. They used to have two 988's but when demand slowed down with the economy they couldn't afford to pay the higher fuel prices of the 988's so they traded them in for 980's he says the guys like the 80's much better even though they are a little smaller. They also had a linkbelt dragline that was used for digging below the water table. It was a pretty sweet way to spend three hours of class.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

FinerCuts;1075459 said:


> Is that it?


Yeah $320 k was a few dollars but we priced out a new 988H high lift to our specs and it was $800,000 +.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Jelinek61;1075487 said:


> My college geology class went to a Grand Rapids Gravel pit today to do some experiments on the soil structure. I talked to the guy showing us around and he was saying they run four 980's a day. One brand new H model and three G's. They used to have two 988's but when demand slowed down with the economy they couldn't afford to pay the higher fuel prices of the 988's so they traded them in for 980's he says the guys like the 80's much better even though they are a little smaller. They also had a linkbelt dragline that was used for digging below the water table. It was a pretty sweet way to spend three hours of class.


Yeah the 988 really does suck a lot more fuel. They have one at the mine and It's a nice machine but I wouldn't want the fuel bill.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Her are a few more pictures. The first one is of the belt below the hopper we are feeding wiith the mill and the headframe in the background. The second and third is a 992 K loading a 777 100 ton rock truck. Check out the armor plating on the bottom of the bucket. The fourth and fifth are of their 988H beside our 980. Boy does does our 980 look small when parked beside its big brother.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are some more pics. #2 is the mill. #4 is the crusher. # 5 is the stacker that piles the ore for us.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

The first one is of their 988 H loading the hopper. The second and third is of our 980 in a new area of the pit where I was doing some clean up. I hope to get some close ups of the 2 - 992 s they have. I will post more pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Awesome pics, that 988H loading the hopper has some crazy reach/lift. It looks like the bucket on it is almost a 1/3 bigger than the 980's. I didnt realize they had that much difference in size.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

What do they have at the mine for large dozers?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Jelinek61;1076342 said:


> Awesome pics, that 988H loading the hopper has some crazy reach/lift. It looks like the bucket on it is almost a 1/3 bigger than the 980's. I didnt realize they had that much difference in size.


It think the bucket on the 988 H is about 12 -13 yards. That one is also has a high reach boom on it so it can load the 777 trucks if needed in a pinch. It takes about 8-10 buckets to load a 777.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

CAT 245ME;1076579 said:


> What do they have at the mine for large dozers?


They have 2 D-8's and a D- 9.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Awesome pics. Keep 'em coming!! Looks like quite the operation. What's with the tires on the big older loader?? Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

kcress31;1074437 said:


> That works out to $ 60,000 to $600,000 per hour.


Those are crazy numbers...Nice Machine. 
How long are you going to be working it there for?.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

andcon83;1077432 said:


> Awesome pics. Keep 'em coming!! Looks like quite the operation. What's with the tires on the big older loader?? Never seen anything like that before.


Those are chains on the tires. They use them to get better life out of the tires when their running on broken rock and stuff like that. Each tire costs over 20 grand so they try to make'em last. I've heard they can get three sets of tires out of each set of chains.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

That is an awesome set of chains. I thought that is what it was, but couldn't figure out why they would have them. Pretty cool.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I finally had time to update with some more pictures. The first one is a 100 ton 777 truck backing into the crusher. The second one is one of their D9 T Dozers. The third is of their fuel and lube truck which runs the pit twice a day fueling and greasing everything in the pit. In the fourth pic you can see two 777 trucks going up the ramp. The last pic is of their 365 CAT excavator.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice pics, the black vein in the rock looks awesome. I still can't get over the hard plating on that one loader, that's some serious plating there.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

We just had our loader in for another week while they did some pm to one of their 992 loaders. I think it took them almost a week to do some rebuilding and replating of the bucket.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Those are some really cool pictures. What is your business how did you end up doing some PT work at the mine?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

merrimacmill;1073156 said:


> Awesome machine, I still dream of having a machine like that for snow. Congrats, your doing something right over there!


....and a tri-axle dump truck, a new 135hp tractor, new snowpushers & mabe a snowmelter too, Eh!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I would love to run any of that equipment for even just a day. I like how they have DOT tape on everything.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

ryde307;1097016 said:


> Those are some really cool pictures. What is your business how did you end up doing some PT work at the mine?


We are a general earthmoving contractor who started out in 1995 with a 1996 416 B cat backhoe and 1 plow truck. We added a 1997 Cat IT 28 Loader shortly after and expanded the business after that. We also operate and maintain a 13.5 MW hydro plant as well. Our business is about 30 % Snow removal and 70 % Earthmoving, Road building, Excavation, Landscaping etc, and other construction. In the summer if we don't have our own contracts we do a lot of subcontracting for the big highway contractors that are usually through every summer. We have done other small jobs at the mine throught the years. Our current work started out at the mine last winter when they asked us for a price to move some material for them during their Christmas slow down where they have a basic skeleton crew in for a two week period. We came in with our 76 988 B and our 79 980 B and moved 90,000 metric tonnes of ore for them. They seemed to be impressed that we could move that kind of volume with loaders that were older than the mine itself. ( the mine opened in 1984-85 ) After that we lined up some more work and then invested in a newer 980 H Loader. Now that we have the 980 ready to go 24 / 7 whenever they have a breakdown or some pm to do they give us a call and we are on site within 24 hours.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

They went crazy on the DOT tape a few months back. Big safety campaign company wide.


----------

